# Moving To Benidorm Advice



## headlineplus (Aug 29, 2009)

I am looking for advice on moving to Benidorm. I would like to know where the best expat comunities are, also where to look for property. I want to rent a property instead of buying. I would also like to know what income each month you would need to live in Benidorm


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Anywhere in the Levante beach area or Rincon you are likely to find other English speaking people but I would suggest you look outside the town at places like Albir, Altea or La Nucia to find cheaper property. Albir has a lot of Dutch people living there but most of them speak English.

Without knowing your circumstances it is impossible to say how much you will need a month. Are you alone or do you have a family to support? Are you retired or will you be working? All these will affect how much money you will need.


----------

